# Matura Script



## walzenreiter (14. Januar 2003)

ich benötige für eine Vektorgrafik die Schriftart Matura Script,
die soll es in Corel Draw Version2 gegeben haben.

Wer kann mir da weiterhelfen?


----------



## Thorsten Ball (14. Januar 2003)

Hier! 

Benutz google bevor du hier postest.


----------

